# Hyfong outboard motors???



## Mike Redmond (Jan 15, 2011)

I saw and add for these motors out here in Canada.They are of a Chinese build,cant really get much info on them,all I got was they come in two and four cycle,are unbeleivably inexpensive,,,as we all know most of the products we are byuing nowadays are made in China,,,not that I am for it,Id rather buy American or Canadian, to do my part in helping our respective economies wich are quite tied up into each other...Just curious to know wich OB comp. they are cloning and find out who has info on them,,,,Mike


----------



## Whoopbass (Jan 15, 2011)

Who knows who makes em. There probably isn't much info about em because no manufacturer wants to claim them and in a couple years you won't even be able to find a new one for sale at least under that name. They are throw away motors since you probably wouldn't be able to buy a coil an impeller or any other part if you happen to need it.
You would think if China was able to make a decent motor it would be a simple 2-stroke boat motor but I doubt that's the case.
They are probably like those cloned ATV's. They look pretty good with a low price but once something breaks you can't get parts for them. One guy mentioned his boss was an authorized distributor for those ATV's and he can't even get parts. 
Harbor Freight was selling those Chinese outboards for a short time and quit carrying them. They must have been junk.


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 16, 2011)

Whoopass is right about parts.
The basic difference in Chinese (anything) and U.S. made stuff is the parts used.

Chinese made stuff is 'made to order' and the parts are unique to the design, and bought as a lot. No more of that 'lot' will ever be made.

Where U.S. stuff is pretty much made from readily available parts. You can find Replacement switches, impellers, etc, and just about any of the Non-casting parts for American stuff right here in America.

Your Chinese Right Angle grinder will have a weird bearing set, unique bearings, switches and some of the plastic parts are so flimsy the on/off switch wont work on a hot day.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmmm........Hyfong and Haiphong sure sound a lot alike.


----------



## Mike Redmond (Jan 16, 2011)

Just wanted to know wich motor they were cloning.Take a 4cycle Parsuns(Chinese),and a 4cyle Yamaha,take the covers off,look at them for a while;your jaw will drop......


----------



## richg99 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just Googled Parsun and an adv. came up. The Parsun 4 hp was about 2300....next to it was a 5 hp Briggs & Stratton at $750.00 Hmmm Rich


----------



## Mike Redmond (Jan 16, 2011)

Hyfong 9.9 hp $1349. can. never said I was gonna buy one, just want to know who they are cloning, N by the way you can repair Parsuns with yamaha parts and vice versa,,,,,


----------



## chavist93 (Jan 17, 2011)

richg99 said:


> I just Googled Parsun and an adv. came up. The Parsun 4 hp was about 2300....next to it was a 5 hp Briggs & Stratton at $750.00 Hmmm Rich



That parsun you were looking at for $2300 is an electric outboard.


----------

